
Shaking Up the Dinosaur Family Tree - jacobheric
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/22/science/dinosaur-family-tree.html
======
jacobheric
Abstract:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v543/n7646/full/nature2...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v543/n7646/full/nature21700.html)

This looks to be the software used to analyze the data and suggest the new
tree:
[http://www.lillo.org.ar/phylogeny/tnt/](http://www.lillo.org.ar/phylogeny/tnt/)

------
ufo
Darren Naish has a great blog post about this news:

[https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/tetrapod-
zoology/ornith...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/tetrapod-
zoology/ornithoscelida-rises-a-new-family-tree-for-dinosaurs)

------
ovulator
I always thought the entire classification of dinosaurs by one feature back
when we had very little data about dinosaurs at all was kind of odd. I'm glad
it is being revisited.

------
singularity2001
According to the diagram all dinosaur branches died out before the cretaceous
period. What's with that?

~~~
ufo
It isn't an exhaustive list of all the dinosaur branches.

